# Bass in the fall??



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

never fished for bass in the fall. any tips? pointers? when do they stop biting?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if your kinda new to bass fishing you can't really go wrong with spinner baits and rattle traps to start. they will bite all the way into december just got to change your presentations a bit.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Fall fishing is my favorite time of the year. Crankbaits and topwater action gets good. But best of all, the big bass come shallow again and can be taken by pitching and flipping.

They will eat year round. The only thing that can stop you from catching them is the ice! Here is a pic from last late December.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I stop fishing when my lures bounce off the water...

Fall is the best time of the year, IMO. A sunny late September day fishing is the best. I use cranks and jerkbaits a lot in fall, as well as topwater. The bass are feeding to fatten up for winter, so they are aggressive.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Go buy yourself some rattlin' rapalas in shad, white, and fire tiger colors. I use the 3/8 oz. Burn them over the tops of weedbeds as fast as you can reel them. I've caught hundreds of bass doing this in plenty of waters.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Buzzbaits, Pop-Rs, Chug Bugs, crankbaits, worms, tubes, jigs, spinnerbaits, Rat-L-Traps....Did I leave anything out?


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Is smallmouth fishing in creeks in the fall good as well? I've only started to fish creeks for bass heavily this year.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

AnglinMueller said:


> Is smallmouth fishing in creeks in the fall good as well? I've only started to fish creeks for bass heavily this year.


Yes fall is very good in the creeks/rivers. Next 6 weeks is my favorite time to catch smallmouth.... Crisp blue skies, leaves turning, water cooling down, big fish biting!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

What types of lures would you guys recomend for fall in the creeks?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

theguy said:


> never fished for bass in the fall. any tips? pointers? when do they stop biting?


When the weather/water cools a bit, they'll move shallow, just as they were in the springtime.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

AnglinMueller said:


> Is smallmouth fishing in creeks in the fall good as well? I've only started to fish creeks for bass heavily this year.


Absolutely - In my opinion, the best time of the year. The bass are going to feed up for the long winter. Try a buzzbait in early fall during low-light conditions and a jig/craw in the sun. Later in the season, the jerkbait is king.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Thanks. Now hopefully I'll still be able to find some nice holes that haven't been overfished which seems to be a problem at some of the spots I've fished lately.


----------

